# Bon…possiamo uscire



## Pincopallino (11 Maggio 2022)

Dall’Olimpico ora.


----------



## Nono (11 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dall’Olimpico ora.


E forza Atalanta ......


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> E forza Atalanta ......


Beh odio…anche no.
Va bene il colore, ma non il nome.


----------



## Nono (12 Maggio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Beh odio…anche no.
> Va bene il colore, ma non il nome.


Perché? Tu non tifi Atalanta domenica?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Perché? Tu non tifi Atalanta domenica?


Non ho mai bannato nessuno ma posso sempre iniziare….


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Maggio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non ho mai bannato nessuno ma posso sempre iniziare….


I soliti gobbi…a vincere sempre e comunque….


----------

